# Any idea how long it takes for Calpol to come out in baby's wee?



## Elphaba

I know Calpol stains cloth nappies, so just wondering how long it takes for Calpol to go through a baby's system and come out in their wee? I.e. how long after a dose is it 'safe' to use a cloth nappy? :haha:

To clarify, I have just bought some Medinol which I hear won't stain. BUT we still have half a bottle of Calpol to use up and I was wondering if it would do for night time when Xavier is in sposies anyway. For instance, is he had Calpol at 11pm, would it have been weed out by 7am when he went back into cloth? :shrug:

He's more likely to need paracetamol at night (teething) so just seems a shame to waste it if it'll go through his system while he's in sposies.


----------



## littlestar

i know calpol stains if it's dribbled onto something - it never occurred to me it might make his wee stain too.

each to their own but i accepted long time ago that nappies are going to get stained doing the job they're designed for. 
Is it really worth the cost/landfill etc of using sposies for a few days?


----------



## Elphaba

I wouldn't put him in sposies specially. We use sposies overnight anyway so just wondered if, for example, he needed pain relief at night, that would be a good time to use the Calpol up rather than just chuck it out. If that makes sense.


----------



## Bayleaf

Emmett has had 3 operations so far and was dosed up with calpol for quite a while after each one. I don't think calpol or nurofen wee stains nappies?! Poo stains nappies much more!!


----------



## Jetters

Calpol has atrociously ruined my nappies every time we've used them- no sunning or vanish shifts them buggers (just time, eventually)!! ESPECIALLY BG organics/Flip organics. I usually do the dose plus one nappy change to be sure, so yes it'll be fine overnight- two wees basically lol.


----------



## Tegans Mama

My LO needs pain relief regularly (as in 4 times a day) and calpol stains horrendously, up to about 6 hours after the dose, so yeah I would say over night is fine :) 

We use Medinol now, full time. No stains :)


----------



## Elphaba

Thanks ladies! I'll use the calpol up when he has it evening/nighttime (his teeth definitely bother him more then as there's nothing to distract him) and move on to the Medinol permanently after that!


----------



## Bayleaf

I never knew! I've mainly used medinol though which is generic paracetamol so that must have been why.


----------



## Tegans Mama

Bayleaf said:


> I never knew! I've mainly used medinol though which is generic paracetamol so that must have been why.

Medinol does not have colourants in it like calpol does :)


----------



## mommy43

calpol is horrible for staining it sort of develops once the nappies off n in the bucket its sort of black/purple n wont come out no matter what u do ive soaked sunned n rewashed n it dosent touch it 
id say if u gave calpol before bed it would be out by morning
i just wont give it i threw mine away n brought asda brand it just made me wonder if it does that to nappies how much colouring is in it


----------



## chuck

Can't say as I've ever noticed marks left on Dewi's BG's after he's had calpol...and he's had a few illnesses where he's been on calpol and ibuprofen every 4 hours for days.


----------



## Vici

Like Jetters, Calpol has ruined some of our nappies 0 worst for us are stretchies, BG organics and microfibre inserts!! Stupid calpol!!


----------



## chuck

really? what has it doen to the nappies?


----------



## gills8752

Ive never had any staining on my nappies at all...calpol or not. (flips)


----------



## tannembaum

Wow I didn't know it stained. We only use nurofen now as Elsie prefers the taste and I haven't noticed any stains with that!?


----------



## Jetters

Nurofen doesn't stain, and neither does (most) own-brand calpol. It's just Calpol that does it! It turns nappies a dark purple/grey... EVENTUALLY the stain fades away but the sun/vanish doesn't touch it. 


It's horrid- there's nothing on the nappies when they go in the bucket, but a day later when you put them in the machine they are dark purple/black. Which just shows how much colouring they use... imagine what it does to a babies insides :shock: I won't use it now!


----------



## Lu28

Wow, I had some really really weird purple / black staining on my organic flip insersts months ago which just refuses to come out and never figured out what it was but this would make sense. I won't buy Calpol again :growlmad:


----------



## Eala

We use Medinol, as luckily that's what our pharmacy gives us on the Minor Ailments Scheme :haha: I wonder what it is about Calpol which causes such horrible staining? One of the colours, obviously, but we've used other coloured medicine that doesn't cause any issues.


----------



## Elphaba

Weird isn't it? I've not actually had any staining but have only used it with disposables so far. Didn't want to take the risk after reading on here about it staining. Have used the Asda one with cloth and had no problems there. That's pink as well, but not quite such a lurid pink as Calpol! Goodness knows what's in it.


----------



## SBB

I don't get why they need to colour it at all?! 

x x x


----------



## lynnikins

i dont buy calpol anymore but DH did and gave it to EJ while in cloth, eeek, thankfully he was in prefolds that day which i can bleach since theres no PUL and its just cotton and i can boil wash them too , but tut tut DH i buy the supermarket own brand paracetamol normally tescos


----------



## flubdub

Is it the WEE that stains the nappies? Or poo after they have had it?? This never occurred to me and he'll probably be having calpol tomorrow too cos he has his injections. Is Medinol the stuff the doctors give you in a White box with plain black writing? We have that so will just stick to that I think and probabl won't be buying calpol again - what the hell are they putting in it?? Nurofen is coloured orange too, and the strawberry one is pink - why don't they stain? X


----------



## Jetters

It comes out in the wee. When you change them the nappies look fine- a day in the bucket though and they've gone black and there's no shifting it except for time! Doesn't seem to affect microfibre from this thread though. 

I'd make sure you use a sposie or rinse the nappy as much as you can after you change him in freezing water before you put it in the bucket xx


----------



## Rachel_C

Strange, we've never had staining from Calpol. I wonder if it's one of those things where some people have the right enzymes to break the staining stuff down and some don't, like some people eat asparagus and it makes their pee smell but it doesn't affect others at all?


----------



## buttonnose82

we have never had a calpol stain and never knew it would until I read this lol

however I do rinse every nappy before going into the bucket so maybe thats why?


----------



## useful info

Have just found your site mentionned on the Missing Madeleine site. My three children are in their 30's. I discovered long ago how dangerous so many medicines are, not just with their short-term side effects, but unknowingly, for their long-term side effects.

The following site shows just what awful rubbish is in Calpol. As one poster wrote, why on earth does it need 'colouring'. The rest of the additives are mind-boggling, and paracetamol in overdose can simply 'kill' a child, by causing liver destruction.

Read the site below, think about how the immune system wants to develop naturally, by itself, and what would have happened before the age of 'modern medicine'. 

I know it takes courage to 'sit it out' but there is so much info on the net about natural alternatives, good wholesome food, without pesticides, chemicals and additives. 

You'll get no help or support from your doctors for looking for alternatives, but you will be able to do your own research and make your own mind up about what poisons are being promoted in today's medicines which give no thought or reference to what the unknown, 'long-term' side effects might be.

I don't want this message to cause dismay. Searching for alternatives on the internet takes time and effort, the one thing a modern mum and dad so often don't have, but finding a simple, natural, no long-term-damaging remedy is just so worth the time and effort to find it.

Your children are the most precious little people in the world. The last thing on your mind would be to damage your little ones, and if colourings, chemical additives, serious things like paracetamol (risking damaging their livers) are what is in that 'medicine bottle', ask yourself, how important is that mixture, how much better would it be to find a harmless aid to help them past their temporary difficulty.

Have courage. I had to, and boy, did it pay off ! I am so glad I got looking for 'alternatives'.

As a first time poster I can't give the website so can only say, 
check out the website for 'the ecologist dot org' and add 'green living' and then 'behind the label calpol'. the site ref number is 346400. Hope this helps.

hugs to all mums and dads... go looking.


----------



## littlestar85

Calpol now do a colour-free version! It's exactly the same thing but whitish coloured. X


----------

